# Replica cigar pens



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 9, 2011)

Let me start of by making it perfectly clear that these 'creations' are made by
Mr. Peter Hall (aggromere) and I'm showing these off as 'his' pens. I am fortunate enough to say that these are now proudly being displayed in my personal pen collection that I have been able to acquire since becoming a member and hopefully a friend to many IAP artists.

In my estimation, these are fine examples of what a cigar pen really should look like. Words can not express what artistry goes in the making of these wonderful masterpieces. Hopefully some of these pictures will help to convey my thought in visual form. Enjoy, as these are a feast to the eye.

Thank you Mr. Hall for your very kind gesture.


----------



## Nikitas (Apr 9, 2011)

Holy cow! Those are awesome!!!


----------



## TomW (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't stand that Camacho on the end, it'll set the box on fire!
Tom


----------



## barrysj (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful! How did he attach the cigar ring?  It appears to be on top of the CA finish, is it fragile or can someone write with it without fear of tearing the ring?  Simply gorgeous work!


----------



## boxerman (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow those are awesome cigar pens. They look so real.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 9, 2011)

Great looking pens. I'm not a cigar person but like them as pens.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 9, 2011)

barrysj said:


> It appears to be on top of the CA finish, is it fragile or can someone write with it without fear of tearing the ring?  /QUOTE]
> 
> The pens are both very good writers and are not only beautiful, but also very
> functional. There is no fear of tearing the cigar band. Aggromere does a great job in 'smoothing' out the band so that it mates perfectly with a very durable CA finish.


----------



## Matt8643 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful work! Those are truly stunning!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 9, 2011)

Those are awesome.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 9, 2011)

If you wouldn't mind, could you PM me.  I'm interested in knowing an estimated price paid for these.  I guess I could always make some, but supporting other artists sounds better and these look AMAZING!


----------



## doddman70 (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW very nice indeed!!! But the question is, were the originals as smoking good as the Pens LOL


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 10, 2011)

*Glossy Cigars*

Those are beautiful! The woods are marvelous, the display, wonderful. Would love to see them open.

Since I do make these, I'm going to have to differ in opinion a bit. While they are replica cigar pens, they are glossy - and I don't see any glossy cigars in the cigar shops. The wood is definitely highlighted with the gloss, though and that is fantastic. I prefer mine not to be glossy.

A wonderful set. Thanks for sharing.

Martin


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 10, 2011)

They sure are top notch..I'd be proud too Peter! The other Peter sure has come a long way with his pens..thanks for showing.


----------



## PenPal (Apr 10, 2011)

Jeff,
Really appreciated the display from your collection in support of your friend, quite remarkable indeed. They are incredible.

Martin,
Since its not a passing water competition your display of unfinished and partly burnt pens is surely aimed in a different direction. Very interesting.

Peter Hall, Remarkable work superbly constructed. You have a thoughtful friend in Jeff your pens are in a real class of their own displaying your individual take on Cigars. Congratulations.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Aussiedean (Apr 10, 2011)

Bloody hell. We aussies do not smoke many cigars, but they want me to take it up.


----------



## Katsin (Apr 10, 2011)

Great looking cigars... I mean pens!


----------



## mrburls (Apr 10, 2011)

That is one pair of stunning cigars. Be it glossy or a flat finish, excellent work. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 10, 2011)

pwhay said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> Really appreciated the display from your collection in support of your friend, quite remarkable indeed. They are incredible.
> 
> Martin,
> ...



I hope it's clear I meant no ill intent in my post. I love the replica pens and I'm amazed at how well done they are. No hijacking intended either, just wanted to share a related thought or two as a fellow cigar pen maker. Great work Peter Hall ! Thanks for sharing those Jeff. 

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## aggromere (Apr 13, 2011)

I appreciate the kind words of everyone and Peter's patience waiting on his pens. He was kind enough to send me enough wood to last almost a lifetime for which in turn I sent him the pens. I had been so busy I think it took me 6 months to get around to finishing them.

I just wish they looked as wonderful in person as they do in his photos. They were a pleasure to make and I am glad they are appreciated.

When I first started turning pens i could barely make a simple kit pen. The only reason I am able to make the cigar pens is because of all the wonderful feedback and help from everyone on the forums.

I would be glad to share my techniques with anyone, but in the end they are simply double closed end pens with no centerband.

As to the glossy finish, I have made some with a matte finish that do look more realisitc, but it seems the consensus of my customers that they prefer the glossy finish.

The Camacho is from Amboyna burl from Issac and the Brittainia is from African Blackwood from Big Rob.

Oh and the fabulous boxes are custom designed and made by Erock here on the forums.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 13, 2011)

Absolutely stunning pens. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------

